# Moving to Saskatoon



## Gemmatootzie (Nov 20, 2013)

Hiya My husband has been offered a job in Saskatoon, Canada and we will be moving over from Southampton with our 3 kids aged 7, 5 and 2. 

I need help could someone point me in the right direction for good family friendly areas that have nice friendly schools, ive looked on the internet and am overwhelmed by the different areas and schools and you cant really tell or get a feel for an area online. 

Any information anyone has that can help us would be great.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

check out these sites:

Living Saskatoon

City of Saskatoon

Tourism Saskatoon

I'm in the process of leaving Saskatoon (for work reasons). I've lived there for nearly 4 years and love the place. I'll be sad to go.


----------



## Gemmatootzie (Nov 20, 2013)

thank you JGK i will have a look at those links.

Sorry you are leaving x


----------



## berrrty (Feb 5, 2012)

Gemmatootzie said:


> Hiya My husband has been offered a job in Saskatoon, Canada and we will be moving over from Southampton with our 3 kids aged 7, 5 and 2.
> 
> I need help could someone point me in the right direction for good family friendly areas that have nice friendly schools, ive looked on the internet and am overwhelmed by the different areas and schools and you cant really tell or get a feel for an area online.
> 
> Any information anyone has that can help us would be great.



We moved from Andover to Saskatoon in September 2012. We have 3 kids 9,7 & 5. We live on the East side in an area called East View. It is a very nice area and our back garden (yard! LOL!) backs onto the school our kids go to, Alvin Buckwold. The school system is a bit different from the UK and I compare all the time but the kids love it and its like they have always been here! 
Brace yourselves for the winters!!!! They are freezing! Our first winter, there was snow for 6-7 months and this year we've had quite a bit of snow and -48oc with wind chill for a few weeks!!! Its getting better this week with temps around -14! Never thought i would think -14 is warm!! haha!!
What is your husband going to do here? 
When are you moving?


----------



## Gemmatootzie (Nov 20, 2013)

berrrty said:


> We moved from Andover to Saskatoon in September 2012. We have 3 kids 9,7 & 5. We live on the East side in an area called East View. It is a very nice area and our back garden (yard! LOL!) backs onto the school our kids go to, Alvin Buckwold. The school system is a bit different from the UK and I compare all the time but the kids love it and its like they have always been here!
> Brace yourselves for the winters!!!! They are freezing! Our first winter, there was snow for 6-7 months and this year we've had quite a bit of snow and -48oc with wind chill for a few weeks!!! Its getting better this week with temps around -14! Never thought i would think -14 is warm!! haha!!
> What is your husband going to do here?
> When are you moving?


Hi Berrrty
Thanks for getting in touch its nice to speak to someone who has made the move and has settled. My main worry is finding a nice area to live in and that the kids settle in school, but it sounds like your kids are enjoying it so it shouldn't be to bad for my 3.
Are you actually living in a city and does it feel like you are if that makes sense. we live in the new forest and were abit worried about moving to such a big place.
Who did you use to move your stuff over? did you bring much? 
did you have somewhere to live before you arrived or did you stay in a hotel and look why you were there? sorry for the questions, my mind is just buzzing with things i need to get sorted 
My hubby is a hgv mechanic and we are waiting for his work permit/visa thingy to come through then he can give notice and off we go. 
What does your hubby do? do you work? 
blimey that seems stupidly cold how on earth do you go outside in that temp i think im going to hibernate lol x


----------

